# question about white rot in white ash



## phinds (May 6, 2014)

I got some pics from a guy looking for an id and since the wood was FULL of white rot, I didn't think it was ash because I wasn't awarethat white ash GETS so much white rot, but a little research tells me that in fact it does.

My question is, for those of you sawyers out there who have cut white ash, do you see much white rot? If you do, is it always punky or sometimes solid?

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Mike1950 (May 6, 2014)

Not a sawyer but I have some white ash- from northern Michigan. It has some spalt and white rot. Pretty solid.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 7, 2014)

I'm my experience ash gets hit by ants long before any major spalting occurs. Any spalted ash I ever have isn't heavy or to the point of extreme punkyness unless the ants are also in the log.


----------



## Kevin (May 7, 2014)

Down here if left to lay it gets full of white fungus and rots quick.


----------

